
Building a Haptic Feedback Glove for Virtual Reality - melling
https://medium.com/@notiontheory/building-a-haptic-feedback-glove-for-virtual-reality-77232999a2d7
======
jennytodavchych
Look so big and so cool!) I do believe that Virtual reality is going to be
more comfortable. I mean, now virtual reality is on the position like phones
were 30 years ado - it is so huge! Here is also one good blog about VR
[https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/](https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/)

